# BBQ Competition in Lafayette, La 4/20/13 FREE TO ENTER $1000 Grand Prize



## smoke doctor (Mar 30, 2013)

Good day fellow smokers. I wanted to post this and I hope its OK to post. There is a BBQ competition taking place that anyone can enter and that has *ZERO entry fee*. *The Grand prize is $1000 second place is $250 and thrid place is $100.* Applications can be obtained by calling *337-988-6764* Monday Through Friday 730AM- 6 PM CST. I believe the cut off for entry is 4/14/13 at Noon.It is being sponsored by Unitech Training Academy as a part of their SpringFest. Guys, I would love to see you there. The meats being cooked are ribs and pork butts. Happy Smoking


----------

